# IJoy Reaper



## Robert Howes (1/3/16)

The war for a ceramic top fill tank is well under way. I managed to find this on the net. has anyone had any experience with it. Any of the local re sellers stocking it yet?

I am not keen on the mod due to the massive overhang but the tank at first look, looks like it could be a contender and at a reasonable price.

http://www.bestnewmods.com/2015/11/19/ijoy-reaper-tank-atomizer-sub-ohm-tank-pre-order-for-16-85/

Edit to add the photo

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Phillip868 (1/3/16)

I NEEEEEED THIS. Seriously..!!!!!!


----------



## Stosta (1/3/16)

It looks pretty cool, will have to buy it just because of the logo (I'm shallow like that). But that is only if I can get it with the RBA option one time!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Nightwalker (2/3/16)

I'm so over ceramic. Looks good. But not for me. Actually, I'll get one for the novelty.


----------



## NewOobY (2/3/16)

i don't know it looks big , i'm super OCD and cannot and will not be able to handle even 1mm overhang... Still looks hot though, can't deny that.


----------

